# Cheese Deerburgers with Sauteed Onions



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2014)

*Cheese Deerburgers with Sauteed Onions*


Get This----Mrs Bear said we were about due for some Deerbugers!!! Imagine that !!

So who am I to disappoint the Great lady who sat with me 8 hours a day for my 28 days in the Hospital !!!

The captions pretty much tell what I did.

Thanks for looking,

Bear






Here's the place!! I don't get here as much as I used to, but I'll give it a try:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0657.jpg.html



I just threw seven nice Deerburgers on the "Q":
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0662.jpg.html



Might as well take a picture or two while we wait. I just got done mowing for the 5th time in 16 days!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0659.jpg.html



That's our Pet Cemetery at the edge of the woods. RIP Shadow (Black Lab mix) & Bozo (Cat):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0660.jpg.html



Got a little smoke going:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0663.jpg.html



Now we're cooking' with Gas!!:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0664.jpg.html



First Deerburger for the Bear, with Curly Fries. Don't know what causes some pics to get that color!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0667.jpg.html



Close-up of the way I like Them!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0668.jpg.html



I decided to sautee some onions to go with my 2nd Day leftover Deerburgers:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0673.jpg.html



I like them nice and brown & buttery:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0674.jpg.html



Yup----Deerburger with Cheese & Sauteed Onions:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0675.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## azbohunter (May 21, 2014)

That's talking my kind of language Bear, those onions in last picture look perfect!


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2014)

Very nice.

I mix my deer burger with beef.


----------



## azbohunter (May 21, 2014)

We used too mix with beef but not anymore. The wife will dice up some onions and add an egg. Keeps it really moist and stays together nicely on the Q.

My wife is not going to eat anymore "fat" than she has to so there is none added at the time of grinding!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> That's talking my kind of language Bear, those onions in last picture look perfect!


Thanks Dick!!

Yeah I love them that way, and those & Onion Rings are the only way I can eat onions.

Some kind of a allergy all my life. The only thing I can't eat---Raw onions.  Strange!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I mix my deer burger with beef.


We mix 20% Pork & 20% Beef with ours too.

That way we like it more than straight Beef.

Bear


----------



## smoking b (May 21, 2014)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...e=Cheese Deerburgers with Sauteed Onions&txt=

Great looking burger you have there Bear!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'd be all over that thing!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 22, 2014)

Bear those look terrific!

And your mowing job does as well!

I also love that you don't cook them through, as they look moist and delicious!

Here's to some very dear DEER!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brooksy (May 22, 2014)

Beautiful burger and beautiful lawn!


----------



## boykjo (May 22, 2014)

Nice.............


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Great looking burger you have there Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeremy!!

This Burger and my Venison Dried Beef are the only two things from a Deer that we actually like better than the same thing from Beef.

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> Bear those look terrific!
> 
> And your mowing job does as well!
> 
> ...


Thank You Much, Leah!!!

Mowing's getting old already, with having to mow 5 times in 16 days.

It needs it again already, but we got 3" of rain over night last night. Might not be dry enough to mow enough later today.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2014)

Bear, oh man !  That looks sooo good, very tasty !  :drool   Burger cooked perfect, the onions & all just look awesome !  

BTW, jealous of your yard.... We are re landscaping, sprayed the whole lawn to kill it last Sat.  Looks like Sanford & Son I swear !  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2014)

boykjo said:


> Nice.............


Thanks Joe!!

Bear


Brooksy said:


> Beautiful burger and beautiful lawn!


Thank You Brooksy!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Bear, oh man ! That looks sooo good, very tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!!!   They were Good too!!!

Sanford & Son!!! I know what you mean!! I'm glad I don't have to do that again.

Did the whole thing 11 years ago. Then the Power Company ruined it in back of my house, so we had to cut the rest of the trees down, bulldoze, and I planted 17 more Leyland Cypress. That was 2 years ago. Now this cold Winter knocked the crap out of those trees----I'm hoping they make it good enough----Hate to have to plant them again!!! Cost me over a Thousand$$ for those trees.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (May 26, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> *Cheese Deerburgers with Sauteed Onions*
> 
> 
> Get This----Mrs Bear said we were about due for some Deerbugers!!! Imagine that !!
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *BDSkelly*
> 
> Bear, This is one first class "bears den".  Nice equipment... Beautiful view...  What else could you ask? ....Well, beside those awesome dear cheeseburgers!
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian!

The Webber "Q 320" works great !!

The only thing I don't like about it is instead of having the right half on one line & the left half on another, you have to either light the whole outer circumference, or light the strip across the middle, or light the whole thing. IMO it is useless in any way other than lighting the whole thing. I think that's stupid!! One half would be plenty for Me & Mrs Bear!

Bear


----------



## disco (May 26, 2014)

Terrific looking burgers, Bear. I would love to get into those.

As for the colour in you  picture, it is the white balance on your camera. If you are shooting indoors under artificial light, the camera notes the colour shift of the light your eyes automatically adjust for. Most cameras try and automatically adjust for the colour shift but if it messes up, you get colours that are off. If you camera had a white balance setting you can manually set it for incandescent or different flourescent lighting. 

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking burgers, Bear. I would love to get into those.
> 
> As for the colour in you  picture, it is the white balance on your camera. If you are shooting indoors under artificial light, the camera notes the colour shift of the light your eyes automatically adjust for. Most cameras try and automatically adjust for the colour shift but if it messes up, you get colours that are off. If you camera had a white balance setting you can manually set it for incandescent or different flourescent lighting.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!!!

We'll have to look into that camera thing !!

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 27, 2014)

Those burgers looked fantastic, I like deer burgers, we did some the other day (Weren't Deer) just plane old Beef, But the wife went to the store and got CAB  Certified Angus Beef  seasoned it up real good and let them sit in the Fridge while we were getting the other stuff ready, Sauteed  some mushrooms and onions in a little butter and white wine, Grilled the burgers and when almost ready slapped some Swiss cheese on them, put the M&O had them on onion rolls. I wish I had taken pictures, they were purdy !!!    even better they were good,    Took some mayo, added a squirt of mustard and a squirt of sriracha sauce, kicks it up a notch.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2014)

gary s said:


> Those burgers looked fantastic, I like deer burgers, we did some the other day (Weren't Deer) just plane old Beef, But the wife went to the store and got CAB  Certified Angus Beef  seasoned it up real good and let them sit in the Fridge while we were getting the other stuff ready, Sauteed  some mushrooms and onions in a little butter and white wine, Grilled the burgers and when almost ready slapped some Swiss cheese on them, put the M&O had them on onion rolls. I wish I had taken pictures, they were purdy !!!    even better they were good,    Took some mayo, added a squirt of mustard and a squirt of sriracha sauce, kicks it up a notch.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!!

Yours sound Great----I love Swiss on & in Burgers & other Beef too!!

Bear


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 5, 2014)

I wished I lived closer... That's the perfect burger right there.


----------



## gary s (Jun 5, 2014)

You think his Deer burgers look good, you should see the Marlin Burgers !!! 

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2014)

thoseguys26 said:


> I wished I lived closer... That's the perfect burger right there.


I Thank You!!

They were pretty good, too!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Buddy, would you send me a few of those?  Looks tasty, as all your stuff does. 

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey Buddy, would you send me a few of those?  Looks tasty, as all your stuff does.
> 
> Gary S


Thanks Gary!!

Sure I would---Since I only live a couple miles from East Texas!!

However Those Marlin Burgers would be more that 44 years old!!

Bear


----------

